# Pelican Enforcer 120x or Ocean Prowler 13



## Seeking Peace (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

I'm looking to get into fishing Kayak's but don't have a big budget. I was originally going to buy a Field and Stream Eagle Talon 12 but they seem to be sold out.

Looks like my next options are either a Pelican Enforcer 120x or the Ocean Prowler 13. The Prowler is like $150 more. Is it there that much of a difference?

Last time I was in a kayak was when I lived on Catalina Island and that was in 2000 ish. Right now, I'm looking at going out 2 to 3 times a month. I won't always be fishing, but the kayak will see a fair amount of use.

I have been looking at used Kayaks but most of them seem to be more than these used (probably nicer kayaks but still need to be concerned with budget.)

Any thoughts or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

While I am not familiar with the enforcer, Pelican kayaks in general are not very good. The plastic gets brittle after a few years and will shatter or crack. My inlaws bought a used Ocean Kayaks Scrambler and a new Pelican a few years back. They ended up not using them and selling them after about 3 years. The Scrambler was just as they had bought it. The Pelican was not sellable and had to be broken up and thrown in the trash.

As for the Prowler 13, I have two and love them. I have the old "classic" model and have nothing but good things to say. Moderately light, well made, easy to outfit, great load capacity, and they last well. Mine are 2010 models and look like new after all these years. Their only protection is that they lay on a trailer and under a tarp.

My one complaint is that the stock seat is... well... a stock seat. I replaced mine immediately with a more comfortable gel seat. But that can be done later. The stock one works fine, it just makes me stiff after a long day on the water.


----------



## Seeking Peace (Aug 4, 2016)

Good info. How are the molded in foot rests?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

My vote goes to the Prowler 13.

As for molded in footwells, I prefer them over foot pegs for one reason. At one time, I bought a WS Tarpon 140 which comes with foot pegs. On the very first time offshore beyond the breakers about 2 miles out from the beach, while pushing against the foot pegs while paddling in some large swells, one foot peg broke off. And I only weigh 145 pounds.

Do you know how difficult it is to paddle a kayak with only one foot peg? Let me tell you, that was one l-o-n-g (time wise) and arduous paddle to get back to the beach. This soured me on foot pegs. I sold the Tarpon 140 and a week later bought myself an Ocean Kayak "Scupper Pro TW" which had molded in footwells. BTW, the SPTW has an indentation near the top of the gunnel to mount a track for foot pegs. I never installed that option and the SPTW has been discontinued by OK for many years now.

One big advantage (for me at least) was I could really push off those molded in footwells and I could transfer that power to my paddle stroke to make the kayak go very fast over the water. I had my SPTW for 12 years and it was used heavily during the months of April till the end of October during it's 12 of service to me.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I like my OK Prowler for fishing out in the GOM, but it's a bit of a barge compared to my Perception Pescador 12.

I use the Pescie mostly for dropping shark baits at night_ (and for the occasional guest to use) _... much more maneuverable inside the sandbar than the Prowler. You don't wanna get caught sideways in the surf zone. And I keep it pretty stripped down so I don't lose/damage stuff if I have a big crash.

You need to find the right combo of maneuverability & size that fits your personal weight & agility & what kind of fishing you are going to be doing. So .... what kind of fishing are you planning on doing, where, how much do you weigh, and hows your strength/agility/coordination?


----------



## Seeking Peace (Aug 4, 2016)

AndyS said:


> what kind of fishing are you planning on doing, where, how much do you weigh, and hows your strength/agility/coordination?


Do you want to see a photo of me too? lol

I'm 6' right around 230. Strength, agility, and coordination is all pretty decent. I'm sure my stamina needs work.

As far as fishing, I'm hoping to do a little of everything (river and open water). My primary focus right now is getting back into shape.


----------

